# TNT/Aldridge: Penny to TOR, JR & Marshall Gone in 4 team trade?



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

*TNT REPORT: Penny to toronto Rose Marshall Gone in 4 team trade.*

fan 590 is also reporting it also.

<b>T-woves NY Toronto</b> and <b>Miami</b> eddie jones and spree are on the move too.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

are they reporting its a rumor, or its close to done?.....im still hearing it was discussed and is a possibility


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

What are the full details anyone?


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> are they reporting its a rumor, or its close to done?.....im still hearing it was discussed and is a possibility


I am not sure waiting till the 1/2 tine of NJ & Houston game for more - it does not really make sense from toronto's perspective unless someone is shuttling a draft pick / PG to toronto.

or is Miami taking Zo's contract also??


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

how much time left? i dont have TNT


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow wow wow what?

I'm assuming Penny to Toronto, Rose to Miami, Spree back to New York, Marshall and Jones to Minnesota...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Wow wow wow what?
> 
> I'm assuming Penny to Toronto, Rose to Miami, Spree back to New York, Marshall and Jones to Minnesota...


spree to miami. Rose to NY


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

we better be getting a little more than Penny (nervous laugh)...

seriously though, I think it's a good sign that we're getting the worst player in the deal, there has to be a draft pick coming too. Also, notice the timing on the contract expirations. 

someone please give us an update...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> spree to miami. Rose to NY


I hope for the Heat's sake that doesn't happen. Chemisry killah.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

I taped it as soon as they showed the brakedown, here goes:

Min gets: Eddie jones, Donyell Marshall

Mia: Latrell sprewell

Ny: Jalen Rose

T.O: Penny Hardaway



that a **** load of money we save


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Is it Offishal? i like that deal as much as it hurts to see 2 good guys go we needed to make it for the future


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope for the Heat's sake that doesn't happen. Chemisry killah.


and ruins chances of getting Malone.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

That doesn't work under the cap straight up, according to Realgm. There will DEFINATELY be draft picks and/or prospects coming our way.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Minnesota would probably send Ervin Johnson or Michael Olowokandi back to Toronto to make salaries match. Good trade for Toronto, even though the people on this board who have been exaggerating Donyell Marshall's trade value, will disagree.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Minnesota would probably send Ervin Johnson or Michael Olowokandi back to Toronto to make salaries match. Good trade for Toronto, even though the people on this board who have been exaggerating Donyell Marshall's trade value, will disagree.


i would rather take EJ his contract is expiring right?


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

Just in case that trade wasnt final...heres a good one...NY prob has to send out a pick to TO.

Toronto trades: SG Jalen Rose (14.7 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 2.1 apg in 29.1 minutes) 
PF Donyell Marshall (10.0 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.2 apg in 24.3 minutes) 
SF Lamond Murray (7.4 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 17.3 minutes) 
PG Milt Palacio (5.4 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 3.4 apg in 18.3 minutes) 
Toronto receives: PG Troy Hudson (8.1 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 3.1 apg in 18.4 minutes) 
C Ervin Johnson (1.1 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.1 apg in 6.9 minutes) 
SG Anfernee Hardaway (5.8 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -22.5 ppg, -8.8 rpg, and -2.7 apg. 

Minnesota trades: SG Latrell Sprewell (12.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.0 minutes) 
PG Troy Hudson (8.1 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 3.1 apg in 18.4 minutes) 
C Ervin Johnson (1.1 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.1 apg in 6.9 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: SG Jalen Rose (14.7 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 2.1 apg in 29.1 minutes) 
PF Donyell Marshall (10.0 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.2 apg in 24.3 minutes) 
SF Lamond Murray (7.4 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 17.3 minutes) 
PG Milt Palacio (5.4 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 3.4 apg in 18.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +16.3 ppg, +8.7 rpg, and +2.6 apg. 

New York trades: SG Anfernee Hardaway (5.8 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.0 minutes) 
New York receives: SG Eddie Jones (12.0 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +6.2 ppg, +2.2 rpg, and +0.9 apg. 

Miami trades: SG Eddie Jones (12.0 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.4 minutes) 
Miami receives: SG Latrell Sprewell (12.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: 0.0 ppg, -2.1 rpg, and -0.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Toronto, Minnesota, New York and Miami being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Toronto, Minnesota, New York and Miami had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Minnesota would probably send Ervin Johnson or Michael Olowokandi back to Toronto to make salaries match. Good trade for Toronto, even though the people on this board who have been exaggerating Donyell Marshall's trade value, will disagree.


If it's Ervin Johnson (and it likely will be IMO) then Marshall's expiring contract will be nullified.

I honestly don't see the T'Wolves getting rid of Kandiman in this trade. They are the team most desperate for a shakeup of the four.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

no its not official, must wait till half time to give an update,

also david aldridge is reporting it and he is pretty credible, i know he has broken some trades in the past that have occured so who knows. Anyway it should be big if it happens but lets not go crazy now and lets show patience. My bet is that its some rumor that leaked and it just got to discussions but isn't close to completion. Again patience, but its so hard:laugh:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

NM


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

why would Marsh's contract be nullified?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> why would Mars' contract be nullified?


Well obviosuly technically it won't. I meant in the sense that we're getting an expiring contract in return anyway, so it's not like it's anything really lost.

I would like to see Penny in Toronto though, maybe ho-away could be rejuvinated, and maybe even turn Bosh into a superstar-level player...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

terrible terrible trade for toronto


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

I thought penny still had two years left on his contract? is that true...if so how does this help us


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> I thought penny still had two years left on his contract? is that true...if so how does this help us


Because his deal expires after next year and this year's FA class isn't that great to begin with.

Guess who's a FA next offseason (aka 2006)? That's right - BONZI!!!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> I thought penny still had two years left on his contract? is that true...if so how does this help us


you are correct according to hoopshype he is making 14,625,000 this year and 15,750,000 next 

that makes the trade terrible


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Because his deal expires after next year and this year's FA class isn't that great to begin with.
> ...


Redd, Allen are FAs this year, i would have liked to sign Redd or even Allen but that is a bit far fetched


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

great trade for minny though, this will really help them
will be intersting to see if shaq can control spree, if so he will be great


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> Redd, Allen are FAs this year, i would have liked to sign Redd or even Allen but that is a bit far fetched


I would MUCH RATHER have Bonzi in our system. Allen is 30 and wants $100 mil. Redd will probably seek a MAX contract or near it. Bonzi will come relatively cheap.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bonzi is pretty old isnt he?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> I would MUCH RATHER have Bonzi in our system. Allen is 30 and wants $100 mil. Redd will probably seek a MAX contract or near it. Bonzi will come relatively cheap.


get real we won't get any of those guys nobody wants to play here


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> get real we won't get any of those guys nobody wants to play here


actually Allen said he wouldnt mind playin in TO


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> actually Allen said he wouldnt mind playin in TO


talk is cheap plus we can't sign him if we did for max money how would we re-sign bonner & bosh


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> talk is cheap plus we can't sign him if we did for max money how would we re-sign bonner & bosh


ok then how about Redd


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

what about the trade? what happened? we must getting more then hardaway and cap relief 2 years from now for Marshall and Rose


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> ok then how about Redd


redd gonna demand max money too


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

It's Halftime Bro's.. What's Up?
I'm Too Lazy To Go Watch TV


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Guys...Redd is going to Clevland and Allen aint going nowhere


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

Rose is better than Penny but we save 16 million with the deal and donny is good as gone anyways, i like we clear some cap space in two years but we're sacrificing talent, Jalens become vocal about his role it could be giving babcokc more incentive to move him

anyone know which good players are going to be free agents after next year?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I think Nene is a FA


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So... is this just a rumour, like the Portland deal, or is this going-down right now?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> get real we won't get any of those guys nobody wants to play here


Money talks homeboy.

And Bonzi's 28... when he becomes a FA he'll be 29. If we can get him for a 4-5 year deal I'll take it.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> ok then how about Redd


redd would demand max money too


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

I know this rumour just took off ..... did it just crash or what, i cant find any news on it at all


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> So... is this just a rumour, like the Portland deal, or is this going-down right now?


I think its the rumor. More sources than tnt w/ Aldridge would know by now if it was going down.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Money talks homeboy.
> ...


if money talks then why wern't we able to land any major FA when we had the space before VC and the rest re-signed?


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

just found this on the wiretap
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php
i love how they make it sound for us....often injured hardaway


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I really want Minny's draft pick. Ebi would be nice too.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> if money talks then wern't we able to land any major FA when we had the space before VC and the rest re-signed?


David Falk hates Toronto, and he persuaded Maurice Taylor and I think Cuttino Mobley not to sign with us. Rashard Lewis was as good as got for the Raptors but the Sonics persuaded him to stay in Seattle for less money so they would sign him to a huge extension in two years.

Plus you have to understand the situation was different then. The future of the Raptors wasn't looking nearly as bright as it is now, and Toronto as a city had far less exposure and was as good as Russia for free agents... I think that's changed by now. And our future is definately brighter. That has to do with it too. Money is the biggest factor for a non-playoff/borderline playoff team like the Raptors, but there are other things that accompany it.

Fact is, if a player like Bonzi who would get a bit above the MLE from any other team, was offered around $8 or so mil from the Raptors for 4-5 years, he'll take it. No ifs, ands, or buts.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Mr. B - either way, if we deal Rose we're getting cap space. Whether it's this year or next year, or later on. If you just don't like the idea of doing anything productive with it, then I don't know what to say. :sigh:


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> I really want Minny's draft pick. Ebi would be nice too.


min has no 1st round pic for the next 5 years or so remember( joe smith)


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

did anyone else see rose and marshall smiling and jumping on eachother as they were going to the locker room after the last game was over....maybe they new about somthing in the works


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> did anyone else see rose and marshall smiling and jumping on eachother as they were going to the locker room after the last game was over....maybe they new about somthing in the works


...

or maybe they were smiling because the Raptors won


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

> min has no 1st round pic for the next 5 years or so remember( joe smith)


ummmm.. i'm almost positive that has passed but i could be wrong


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

ya i know but this breaking news aint so breaking right now, so you know...small talk...but i guess you shot that down


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If Toronto trades Donyell Marshall to Minnesota, but Jalen Rose is headed to New York for Penny, what is the point?

We could keep Donyell and just trade Rose for Penny straight-up.

The only way that makes sense is if it is a precursor to another trade with Minnesota involving Alonzo Mourning, who Rob visited in a much-publicised fasion yesterday.

We trade Donyell to Minnesota and then flip Mourning for something?


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

good point i hope your right
and picks would sweeten the pot as well


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

wtf is babcock doing now.........:upset: wut a frooot...


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Toronto gets more than just Penny no doubt.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

good trade i love it.. it gets rid of two garbage non defensive guys that are lazy and we get alot of cap room with penny for next year.. rebuild on the fly yes yes


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Think It's A Good Trade.. Because, We Get Rid Of Rose/Marshall (Dont Have Defence)...

Isn't Penny Injured?


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Does anyone else hear that noise?

I think it's the sound of John becoming a regular on the raptors board again....damn


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

So can someone please explain what this trade does for our cap situation lets assume we buy out Zo for 10mill and get rid of Rose and Marshalls contract where does this leave the Raps?


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> So can someone please explain what this trade does for our cap situation lets assume we buy out Zo for 10mill and get rid of Rose and Marshalls contract where does this leave the Raps?


basically just save up Rose last year of around 15? mil and giving that to Zo.....if Penny went our way....


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

MORE draft picks! please!


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> 
> 
> basically just save up Rose last year of around 15? mil and giving that to Zo.....if Penny went our way....


Thats pretty crap unless we get a draft pick. If Babs can get a pick this deal would be real sweet.

This is what I think Babcock is doing:
I think Babs goes for the lesser of the deals hoping the Raps finish out of the playoffs and tank the season. Thus, giving us a higher draft pick come the draft.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Toronto trades: PF Donyell Marshall (10.0 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.2 apg in 24.3 minutes)
SG Jalen Rose	(14.7 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 2.1 apg in 29.1 minutes)
Toronto receives: SG Anfernee Hardaway	(5.8 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.0 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -18.9 ppg, -7.3 rpg, and -1.4 apg.

New York trades: SG Anfernee Hardaway	(5.8 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.0 minutes)
New York receives: SG Jalen Rose	(14.7 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 2.1 apg in 29.1 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +8.9 ppg, +0.5 rpg, and +0.2 apg.

Miami trades: SG Eddie Jones	(12.0 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.4 minutes)
Miami receives: SG Latrell Sprewell	(12.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.0 minutes)
Change in team outlook: 0.0 ppg, -2.1 rpg, and -0.8 apg.

Minnesota trades: SG Latrell Sprewell	(12.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.0 minutes)
Minnesota receives: PF Donyell Marshall	(10.0 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.2 apg in 24.3 minutes)
SG Eddie Jones	(12.0 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.4 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +10.0 ppg, +8.9 rpg, and +2.0 apg.

TRADE DECLINED





It will take some tweaking. There WILL be at least a pick coming our way.

I wanted Penny for Rose a long time ago straight up.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

doesnt there have to be another player involved to make the rosters work? does a pick count for somthing...in a salary point of view


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> So can someone please explain what this trade does for our cap situation lets assume we buy out Zo for 10mill and get rid of Rose and Marshalls contract where does this leave the Raps?


Lamond end after next ~5
Penny end after next ~ 14
If we take Ervin Johnson back that's ~5 ending this summer.

Go to hoopshype to check the salaries.

Babs wants to make this team an up and comer before he has caproom. He wants to be Denver, Utah or PHX, not CHI or ATL.

Add 2 or 3 solid picks this summer to Hoffa, Bonner, Bosh, Rafer, Mo, Sow and you will have 15-20 million to spend the next summer on FAs.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> 
> 
> ummmm.. i'm almost positive that has passed but i could be wrong


yes, it's passed.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Minnesota trades: SG Latrell Sprewell (12.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.0 minutes) 
C Ervin Johnson (1.1 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.1 apg in 6.9 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: SG Eddie Jones (12.0 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.4 minutes) 
PF Donyell Marshall (10.0 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.2 apg in 24.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +8.9 ppg, +6.9 rpg, and +1.9 apg. 

New York trades: SG Anfernee Hardaway (5.8 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.0 minutes) 
New York receives: SG Jalen Rose (14.7 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 2.1 apg in 29.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +8.9 ppg, +0.5 rpg, and +0.2 apg. 

Miami trades: SG Eddie Jones (12.0 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.4 minutes) 
Miami receives: SG Latrell Sprewell (12.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: 0.0 ppg, -2.1 rpg, and -0.8 apg. 

Toronto trades: PF Donyell Marshall (10.0 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.2 apg in 24.3 minutes) 
SG Jalen Rose (14.7 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 2.1 apg in 29.1 minutes) 
Toronto receives: C Ervin Johnson (1.1 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.1 apg in 6.9 minutes) 
SG Anfernee Hardaway (5.8 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -17.8 ppg, -5.3 rpg, and -1.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Assuming this is the trade, maybe there is also an agreement for Minny to pick up Zo after he gets bought out


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

could Dorrell Wright or some other players be coming our way to make the trade work?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

whatever happens, i'm hoping any deal to get ride of those two would give sow an active spot.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Unless Marshall ends up in Mia, i dont see why they would trade Wright to us, but i guess a Spree for Jones deal could work and so Marshall going to Mia could happen
I hope your Wright

it doesnt work salary wise...just checked


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> So can someone please explain what this trade does for our cap situation lets assume we buy out Zo for 10mill and get rid of Rose and Marshalls contract where does this leave the Raps?


Well at the offset it seems like 

1. Rose 17 000 000 for 06/07 is off the books
2. Marshall is off books now which:
- means that the Raps may give <b>Pape Sow</b> a look apperently they really think he is the ultimate hustler, defender, rebounder and garbage man (JYD Wallace type)
- Babs may have MLSE blessing to get another gaurde
3. A deal for <b>Zo</b> is in the works where he won't count against TO's cap. Even if they have to cart him AND some $$$ to Miami to make it happen. Remeber even if they buy Zo out - he still counts against Toronto's Cap.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> 
> 
> ummmm.. i'm almost positive that has passed but i could be wrong


I do believe it has. They are in the ndadraft.net mock. They have been excluded in the past.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pspot</b>!
> does a pick count for somthing...in a salary point of view


----------



## Afternoon Delight (Jan 12, 2005)

As far as I know a draft pick does not count against the cap until a player is drafted. The player does not have to be signed but once they are drafted it goes against the teams cap. So any throw ins in this trade to make salaries work would have to be actual players


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Picks have no cash value in trades.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Afternoon Delight</b>!
> As far as I know a draft pick does not count against the cap until a player is drafted. The player does not have to be signed but once they are drafted it goes against the teams cap. So any throw ins in this trade to make salaries work would have to be actual players





> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Picks have no cash value in trades.


thanks


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Jalen was special 
best player we've ever had by a mile. guy was unique


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

any more news or nothing?


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Anson: i know you like Jalen but damn, :no:


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Man just checking out other msg boards like realgm and reading comments on tsn some people don’t no jack about basketball. This city has no clue about other sports other than hockey and it really drives me crazy sometimes especially reading people’s comments. It's nice to know where I can find some intelligent basketball fans with some level of an IQ. Thank you everyone.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> Anson: i know you like Jalen but damn, :no:


lol. yeah I know. He was a little washed up when he got here

but he has more ball history in his little finger than anyone we've had. (incliuding Oakley and Willis. J.Rose was seriously underappreciated here imo)


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

^hey man its your opinion and good for you for having it.


Mcfurious: I know what you mean man, i've been doing the same and my goodness people are so incredibly dumb i just have no words to express it, i feel you pain


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

This is my guess:

New York trades: 
SG Anfernee Hardaway 

New York receives: 
SG Jalen Rose 

Toronto trades: 
SG Jalen Rose 
PF Donyell Marshall 

Toronto receives: 
SG Anfernee Hardaway 
Ndudi Ebi 
C Ervin Johnson 

Minnesota trades: 
Ndudi Ebi 
C Ervin Johnson 
SG Latrell Sprewell 

Minnesota receives: 
PF Donyell Marshall 
SG Eddie Jones 

Miami trades: 
SG Eddie Jones 

Miami receives: 
SG Latrell Sprewell 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Anyone know anything about Ndudi Ebi hes a kid who came out of highschool should be a prospect could take over for Milt (that is if hes a PG) if we can grab Minnys 1st rounder in the deal too I call it a succes.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> Mcfurious: I know what you mean man, i've been doing the same and my goodness people are so incredibly dumb i just have no words to express it, i feel you pain


thanks dude


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Ebi is a 3 i believe.....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LMAO and I was just sayin' the other day that if Raps bring in Penny then John would come back.... didn't know it was actually gonna be happening though!!


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Oh ebi is no point guard but i do believe he is exactly the kind of prospect we need. I doubt minny gets rid of him cuz they love him to death, if they would it would be awesome. If your wondering about his game i can try and help u out, i've seen him in summer league where he dominated and in high school. He really is raw but he is a good kid like bosh and a freak athlete, think josh smith with less of the freak. He is very very very raw and that sucks but he has upside where we could develop it where as minny is in a win now attitude and have no room for him. Hopefully you are right and we swoop in and steal him.:yes:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

We need to consider that expiring contracts don't mean that much to the Raps this year:

Considering these guys are back next year:

Rafer 6M
The Williams 13M
Mourning 5M (even if bought out)
Bonner 3M (assuming signed as a FA)
Murray 5M
Bosh 3M
Araujo 2M
MoPete 4M
2005 First Rounders 3-5M



That's about 45M right there. Add in Hardaway and we are around $60M WE CANNOT GET UNDER THE CAP NEXT YEAR whether we get an expiring contract or we get Hardaway. The key is the end of 2005/2006: Gone are

Mourning 5M
Murray 5M
Hardaway 15M
The Williams 13M (I think)

Now were down to $22M with a solid core (with Alston, Bosh, Araujo, Bonner, Mo-Pete, the 2005 first round picks)

Gives us the money to sign a damn good FA in the 2006 offseason, 

I also assume we are going to get a prospect like Ebi or Wright in this deal or a first round pick.


Our 2006/2007 Raptors

C - Araujo
PF - Bosh
2/3 - VERY GOOD FA SIGNING
2/3 - MoPete
PG - Alston

Bench
Bonner
Veteran MLE Signing
Wright / Ebi
2005 First Rounder
2005 First Rounder
2006 First Rounder
2006 First Rounder


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> We need to consider that expiring contracts don't mean that much to the Raps this year:
> 
> Considering these guys are back next year:
> ...


not too shabby.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> However, according to TNT last night, the Raptors are involved in trade discussions with Minnesota, New York and Miami. According to TNT, Rose could be headed to the Knicks for veteran guard Penny Hardaway, while Marshall plus Eddie Jones could go to Minnesota, and Latrell Sprewell to Miami.
> 
> http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Basketball/NBA/Toronto/2005/01/14/898364.html



And as far are rose being a special player (anson Carter said that a few posts back). Yes in alot of plays he is <b>but</b> look at the last play he wa in.

In case you missed it he was burned by pierce with two quick steps. Looked totally helpless and was in a key possession. His lack of quickness on defense often nulifies his scoring.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

We are going to miss Rose's post up game for sure, he has been clutch for us for sure this year
Hardaway brings different intangibles, hes probably a better team player and a better play maker but i dont think he can score like Rose anymore and not near the consistency
oh well...i think to much time has passed for this to go down anyways


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

fan 590 is reporting that babs squashed the truth to the deal.

THERE IS NO DEAL .... yet


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> fan 590 is reporting that babs squashed the truth to the deal.
> 
> THERE IS NO DEAL .... yet


I can only assume that Babcock is holding out for a prospect in a deal or perhaos a late first round pick

Rose for Hardaway is fair trade.

Can't give Marshall away for nothing.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'd really want either Dorell Wright, Ndudi Ebi, Trevor Ariza, or a 1st rounder back.

That is the only way I'd do this deal. Like speedy said we could just keep Marshall and trade Rose for Penny straight up.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami shut down the trade saying it was bogus but apparently they are discussing about a Marshall deal which would Doleac,(some other player),and Malik.

I dont think Miami would trade Dorrell right away,think this deal would not be happening IMO


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Shucks. At least we know that Babcock is working the phones, dangling Jalen, Marshall and, most likely, Zo.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

how about Ray Allen?

what really good SM's will be available?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

2006 - Bonzi, Peja off the top of my head


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> how about Ray Allen?
> 
> what really good SM's will be available?


are you ever going to stop using the term SM? swing man's what?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Miami shut down the trade saying it was bogus but apparently they are discussing about a Marshall deal which would Doleac,(some other player),and Malik.
> 
> I dont think Miami would trade Dorrell right away,think this deal would not be happening IMO


I don't know how or why Toronto would do this trade.
We have no extra roster spots, and I doubt we'd want to trade Marshall for a couple of scrubs.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

It makes no sense for the Raptors to do this, it will be one of the worst trade ever. UNless we some decent players back or draft picks i don't see the point of this trade. I don't care what people say but Rose and Marshall are still really good players in this league, it doesn't make any sense to just get penny for those 2.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think people are forgetting how valuable Jalen is to this team, there is no guarentee that we are going to land a big free agent anyways, and Rose's contract comes off the books when Bosh's rookie contract is over, so that won't cause us any problems.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

he still isn't as valuable as 15mil off our our books. Not even close


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> are you ever going to stop using the term SM? swing man's what?


must be a repated typo, have short term memory problems.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ansoncarter</b>!
> he still isn't as valuable as 15mil off our our books. Not even close


Penny's contract doesnt expiring this year.. its next year.


----------

